
Tee Shirt/Collared Shirt logo printing? - sam

======
pg
We get our logo printed on American Apparel T-shirts by QRST's in Somerville,
MA.

~~~
aston
+1 on QRST's. Quality company. And if you're in the area, they also deliver to
local colleges.

------
felipe
I have used this store in a previous project (about 2 years ago):
<http://www.casamariaint.com/>

A bit expensive, but the shirt quality is great, and the logo came out
perfect. FYI, I ordered the model #8527 for the guys and #8526 for the girls
(under Golf Shirts, page 2)

UPDATE: I forgot to mention -- The reason we ended up choosing this particular
store was because they did not have a minimum quantity requirement (that's why
they're more expensive)

------
sam
Does anyone have any recommendations for getting tee shirts or collared shirts
which have their company's logo printed/embroidered? We're going to an
'industry trade show' and want to look sharp.

~~~
kyro
Doxa Print does some amazing print work on very fine American Apparel
t-shirts. I don't think they embroider, but that looks dumb anyways :P. Just
get a slick design made, and have them do it. It's very high quality.

<http://doxaprint.com/>

They're in southern California.

